
A Node.js command-line debuger that doesn't suck (as much) - rockybernstein
https://www.npmjs.com/package/trepan-ni
======
rockybernstein
Author here...

The v8 debugger protocol rocks. The standard cli interface to it less so. For
example, missing is simple frame-motion commands like "up", "down", with
attendant evaluation in that context are possible from the protocol.

This tradition of cool debugger protocols with crappy CLI interfaces I first
noticed in jdb. Creating a decent CLI isn't all that hard.

You might think well, no one uses CLI interfaces any more. As I watch my
colleagues work, especially those who work in cloud and container-based
systems, I am seeing that they are still using command-line interfaces quite a
bit.

Finally, for those would-be command-line debugger interface writers, instead
of inventing a new interface, why not pick an existing one to work off of?
Here I selected gdb (as I've done in the 6 or so other debuggers I've done).

By doing this, as you learn any of the debuggers, you'll most likely be able
to apply to the other debuggers, including gdb and vice versa.

What I have come to learn, especially with the stock node inspect, is that
most people don't really know how to use the full power of what's already
there. This is partly due to its differentness. But it is also partly due to
its sparse documentation

